# Monitor Problems! Acer AL1916W Won't detect/install driver



## sTyLeRock (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi,

Windows 7 installed, Acer al1916w Monitor, Radeon HD 5700 Video Card

Couple days ago my computer booted up in 600x800 resolution and wouldn't let me change it, I fiddled with ATI Control Centre i fiddled with setting up multiple displays and trying to disable first one ect, i tried lots of things.

I searched the net and found some more information and what to look for to define the problem,

In device manager the monitor comes up as "General PnP Monitor" so i went to Acer got latest driver's but it wouldn't let me install them.

I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the driver but kept coming up as PnP Monitor.

It's still only letting me set resolution to 600x800 and not sure how to fix it.


happy to give more detail's just ask what you need.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## sTyLeRock (Mar 30, 2011)

bump?


----------



## sTyLeRock (Mar 30, 2011)

do i need to post on more advanced technical help forum?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Uninstall the graphics drivers/software.

Download and run *Driver Sweeper* to remove all trace of driver. (only remove graphics driver)

Download and install the latest driver for the graphics card.


----------

